# What is considered "low" body temp



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

I have been reading alot about BBT and how low body temp can be a factor in annovulation. But what is considered low????
I measure my BBT in celcius, and I know it should be 37, but mine is always around 36,5-36,8. I`ve hit the 37 mark once or twice only.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I have often wondered about this. According to the Mayo Clinic, "Although normal human body temperature is usually stated as 98.6 F (37 C) orally, it actually ranges from 97.5 to 98.8 F (36.4 to 37.1 C). Some people have temperatures in the 96 F range and feel fine. Your body temperature is not considered dangerously low until it is below 95 F (35 C)."

According to that, you're fine.









http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/bod...rature/AN01513

Personally, if you feel fine and aren't having any symptoms indicating other problems, I am sure you're fine. However, I am not a doctor.


----------

